# Back here with purpose after 5 years away



## Tennesse Thunder (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello all,
Just wanted to say I'm glad to see this forum still going strong! Let me tell you my story if you care to know. I used to be on here as Deezus many years ago. I was feeling great, working out constantly and in the best shape of my life. I was very poor and pursing a degree in Physics and a Degree in Materials Science, so needless to say outside of school, I was very dedicated to working out. Well, after a while the fruits of my labor happened to land me a tremendous amount of self confidence and fantastic girlfriend (at the time), it led to less time to focus on myself. My workouts started to dwindle, and my diet went all to hell. No more of what money I could scrape together to go toward food that was healthy. My relationship went south, school got harder and I lost sight of something that really made ME happy, and that was my own personal fitness. Now, a year after graduating I have landed a fantastic job traveling about the country in engineering and project management installing wind farms. Now it has become clear that I am no longer a struggling college student, my girlfriend of 5 years left me and married another man almost instantly, and am looking to improve myself again. I work many hours, but have invested in a great setup to train with (since I am here for another 5 months, then of to wherever is next). I have a great bench, squat rack, olympic weights,all the bells and whistles, and I bit the bullet and bought a great elliptical machine (NT Pathfinder). I have been on the ball for a week and half now, and as some of you may know after a hiatus, question why I ever let this enjoyment of mine to slip by the wayside. I have gained much weigh, and have never been heavier, tipping the scale at 240-245 at age 30 and a height of 5'9. I have been eating well the last few weeks, but seek to streamline that as well, but have enjoyed dipping my toes back into the refreshing water of fitness again for the past week. It may be an uphill battle, but nothing in life worth having is ever easy, and always worth it in the end. Outside of making myself healthy and happy in an overall manner again, My new goal, without a deadline, is something I have never been able to accomplish. I want to be able to see enough definition in my body for a six pack. I just wanted to let ya'll know where I stand, and I have never forgot the amazing amount of camaraderie, and motivation all of the members here provided me in the past.  That what brings me back. Thanks for reading and I look forward to being an active member once again with a success story to share. 

~D


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Tennesse Thunder* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to IM bro...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 13, 2010)

welcome back back to the grind brother


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to IM


----------

